# Bull Reds Biscayne Bay?



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Was poling a flat yesterday looking for bones and could of swore I saw some bull redfish that got spooked. My angler on the bow says it was definitely a redfish and not a shark. The wake looked just like redfish too. We saw 3. Anyone see/catch any overslot reds out in Biscayne Bay lately?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There are a few over-slot reds in the Bay -they're remnants of a stocking program some years ago that didn't succeed. There are also new slot-sized reds beginning to show in the extreme south end of the Bay - and there have been threads posted in the fishing reports section within the past year.

In my opinion the slot sized fish are the results of the deterioration of the bottom along the northern portions of Florida Bay.... and a few reds are moving up into areas that are more friendly... Years and years ago (until just after WWII) there was a resident population of reds in Biscayne Bay, the southern portion... All of that ended when the canals for flood control began draining and diverting the freshwater flow into the Bay, changing the mix of salt and freshwater... Reds simply left the area when that occurred. The first stocking program for reds that I saw was in the late seventies with very small fish (and the only ones ever recovered were all the way up in Ft. Pierce..). The second program in the eighties used bigger fish - and a few of them may still be around...

Interesting subject...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks captain Lemay. Definitely interesting. I was actually north so I had to double check. I’ve heard of them south but never that far north.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

shhh lol


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I was part of that restock program. I was down a while back and did a follow up filming and found several pods of LARGE reds. Yes they were part of our restock as one had one of our original tags in him still. We also saw some smaller fish which shows there is breeding going on. I just hope it will finally take hold


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

It’s astonishing how many small reds are around. Hopefully, they stick around for good!!!!!

A few years ago, there were large schools of 40” fish in some areas down south. Only ever could catch em on legal sized mangrove snapper. Go figure...


----------

